# Google- Radiofrequncy-tonsillotomy better treatment option for kids with ... - Gaea Times (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Radiofrequncy-tonsillotomy better treatment option for kids with ...**Gaea Times (blog)**...* Netherlands has suggested that a soluble fibre supplement called psyllium should be the first line of attack in treating *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

